# Financial Jobs



## vishal1511 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, I have 9+ years experience in FP&A and analysis, have worked with IBM, Microsoft and HSBC. Applying for PR. Any consultancy which help in securing a finance job after PR or before PR??


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

There are, however I doubt you will need it. Could you please email me your resume [email protected] and I'll see what we can sort out.


----------



## ritz1109 (Mar 20, 2015)

AORaCC said:


> There are, however I doubt you will need it. Could you please email me your resume [email protected] and I'll see what we can sort out.


Hello Patricia,

Just read your post. I am a chartered accountant from India and would like to take up job opportunities in Australia. I have 3+ years of experience in Forensic Accounting.. Could i too mail my resume to you.. If you can help..any help is appreciated.


----------

